# State of your teeth



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

What's the state of your teeth?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I have caps and fillings from when I was a kid... nothing from when I was an adult.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

i have about 2 or 3 fillings and i think i got a cap..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had one filling put in when I was 12 or so, that's all.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

i think i have 4 fillings...i didnt bother checking,but i think im right.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I was blessed with straight teeth... But my molars are very sharp, and supposedly have deep crevices, and that's apparently means cavities are more common... I've only had two so far, though.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I have none, but I am blessed with a mother who is a dental hygienist. Free teeth cleanings come at a hefty price to be rased by a total control freak with OCPD, "obsessive compulsive personality disorder", so I took really good care of my teeth... heh

This be the verse

They muck you up, your mom and dad
They may not mean to, but they do.
They fill you with the faults they had
And add some extra, just for you.

But they were mucked up in their turn
By fools in old-stylen hats and coats,
Who half the time were soppy-stern
And half at one another's throats.

Man hands on misery to man
It deepens like a coastal shelf.
Get out as early as you can
And don't have any kids yourself.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

perfect-o


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I have one filling. I was perfect up until I was about 17.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've never had a cavity. Also I never drink soda, so I think there's a correlation there. They're also straight because I had braces. As to the color though, well I won't go there... :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My megaphone-raspy voice

I got two nice fillings and a root ca-naaaall!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I've had one small, tiny filling, and that's it. And i'm from England


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I have several fillings, and will doubless need more, and probably eventually crowns. I have very weak and damaged enamel due to nighttime teeth grinding over several years... I have to wear a bite guard at night to stop further destruction, but that also increases the risk of tooth decay in and of itself. I can't win.

My teeth are also permanently stained from a long-term overdose of fluoride in childhood. My parents 'volunteered' me for a fluoride study thru my dentist. I had to take an experimental chewable fluoride tablet every night, or something like that.

I had braces for 3 years in my teens, but my teeth have gone out of alignment again....


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

I had my baby teeth filled and then I had my adult teeth filled. (that was a very technical explanation) I don't even know how many fillings I've had. My family just has genetically inferior teeth.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just went and looked.. could count 10 fillings but prolly have more in the back I can't see. Also have most the enamel stripped off most my front bottom teeth from milk of all things. So condition = baaaad :lol


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Not very good. :no


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I have 0 fillings and I even drink alot of pop. :b My teeth are straight too, due to braces. So, they're in good condition.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have some minor decay starting in a wisdom tooth. I haven't gotten it pulled yet due to fear.

Other than that no decay, all my orginal teeth are still there and there is nothing artificial in my mouth.

Quite amazing giving my stunning lack of oral hygine for decades. I went for periods of many years without bushing my teeth. I never used antiseptic mouthwash nor dental floss till 3 years ago.

I suspect diet soda played a major role in my lack of decay, despite the kind of dental hygine you'd expect from a bum living on the steets. I drank diet soda for the last 20 years, so apparently avoiding sugar waters has certain perks. At least it kept my teeth from rotting -- sure didn't keep off the weight.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

My teeth are straight because i use to wear braces,i got one filling.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Erm, 3 or more? I've had as many as 14 fillings per biannual checkup in the past, and 3 is always a relief (had only two this last time though thanks to brushing 24 hours a day).

Guestimating on the fillings, I'll conclude that I have:
- 224 fillings
- 1 crown
- a history of crozats and braces, and still a retainer to wear at night for the rest of my life and a bar on the bottom for the rest of my life
- a gum graft (supposedly a result of braces)
- enough dental x-rays to ensure cancer
- 4 teeth removed (to make space, it had nothing to do with cavities), soon to be 5-7

Still waiting for a root canal to fill out the list. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I have some minor decay starting in a wisdom tooth. I haven't gotten it pulled yet due to fear.


It's not that bad. You go to sleep, have them taken out, wake up, and get pain killers. Then people say "You're such a cute lil chipmunk" and they give you stuff to make you feel better. Well...they did that to me but I was a teenager at the time. :um


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

One small filling.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Shusulan said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I have some minor decay starting in a wisdom tooth. I haven't gotten it pulled yet due to fear.
> ...


This topic has come up and I've read the horror stories of wisdom tooth extraction. Some have it easy, others have it hard -- I fear I'll be in the later group.

One of my fears is that they won't be able to put me to sleep as so few drugs sedate me. No benzo is going to sedate me when I take 10 mg of Xanax a day.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Shusulan said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


That is scary. ; I guess you would have to consult a specialist or something.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

You peeps sure do have good teeth!

I am 28. Between the ages of about 18 and 21 or so, I developed cavities in 4 (I think!) teeth that were so bad that they needed to be root canaled and crowned. Before that, I'd never had a cavity in my life! I had no dental insurance during those years and that's how all my trouble began. Aside from those 4 teeth, I've had so many cavities that I seriously couldn't count them. I can't even guess. And I can't look in my mouth and see where the fillings are, either, since they blend perfectly with my teeth. Since the time of my 4 crowns, I haven't had any major problems, just a couple fillings here and there, no biggie. Oh yeah, I also had my wisdom teeth (both upper and lower) extracted when I was 21. 

I am almost 100% certain that my childhood addiction to Coke is to blame for my bad teeth. That's what my dentist thinks, too. I only drink diet now, which isn't so great for teeth either, but it's better than the real thing. Mostly I try to drink water.

Teeth can be very stressful. I think many people take them for granted until things go really wrong and then it's too late and you're thousands of dollars in the hole. 

Some day, when I'm feeling less cheap, I want to get braces!


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I've needed to have about $3,000 worth of work done on my front teeth alone since 2003. But how in the hell do I get that kind of money when I can't get insurance or a job? Dentists are vampires with drills and novacaine.

If I wind up with dentures...well, so what? It would be more convenient at least. And actually cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

State of my teeth? Let's just say that I'm putting my dentist's kids through college.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

Lots of fillings!


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I have no idea! I had some fillings when I was younger but nothing recently.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

1 tiny filling


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to many fillings to count.


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

ive never even had a cavity


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

:hide ya l got a few fillings. I just love candy! also had a tooth pulled out at 12yrs old. and I should have gotten braces ealry in my age but they cost a lot and they still cost a lot. So I hope to get braces well actually not the metallic braces cause i hear they are not comfortable and I persocally don't like how they look. I actually would like the Invisalign were u can take out the soemwhat llike cap that straightens out ur teeth. opcorn


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I got way too many fillings...


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

No fillings, but I haven't been to the dentist in a long time and probably deserve a few. I was just poking at my teeth and got some pain here and there.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

... i need a cleaning, plus a few removed, plus braces.. but my dental coverage is the pits (major copays), and I just don't have the dough.. $$$$


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

My teeth are really straight (had a retainer and braces when I was 9 and 10), though I've have a few fillings because my molars have deep grooves. My brushing is perfect-o though


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I've never been to the Dentist :hide


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

i have not been to the dentist since 1991, but i am making an appointment for next month. i am scared as hell :afr


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I got just one filling, three sealants...

and an odd number of teeth. :teeth 

Had to get a naughty tooth yanked out a few years ago.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have some very tiny white porcelin fillings. You cannot tell are there.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

My teeth are perfect. They're arranged nicely, too, thanks to years of braces as a teenager 

I don't much like the taste of chocolate or pop/soda/carbonated beverages, which helps a lot, I think...

-Ryan


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of fillings. None lately.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No fillings, no cavities. Never needed braces. I don't spend much time on tooth care, either.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

No fillings


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

3 fillings and a root canal currently. However after my last visit a few weeks ago, I find out I need another filling and one more root canal.....
I AVOIDED THE DENTIST FOR 15 YEARS... and now I pay for it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

A couple of fillings, two veneers, and three crowns. =/


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

One filling.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

4 fillings and i need another one but i don't have any money for the dentist


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

**** the dentist!






:hide


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> No fillings, no cavities. Never needed braces. I don't spend much time on tooth care, either.


You can't even begin to imagine how much people like me loathe you for saying that. :b You've got a $20,000+ or so cheaper life, along with countless fewer painful experiences, all accidentally without spending any effort on it or giving it a second thought.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I was born with straight teeth, but I have two small fillings. My dentist said that drinking pop and chewing gum are the worst things you can do to your teeth. I drink pop in moderation now.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i have at least 4-5 fillings.


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

jerzeyb said:


> i have not been to the dentist since 1991, but i am making an appointment for next month. i am scared as hell :afr


well after putting this off(for obvio....well for no real reason) for the past 3 months or so, i finally made my appointment today. it was kinda funny when i called to make the appointment. the receptionist said, 'we can get you in today!'....to which i replied, 'NO YOU CAN'T!'. after waiting for 15 years(for financial reasons), 3 hours notice is just a bit too soon. i need a week to get the courage up a bit more.

step 1....COMPLETE! :banana


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I never had a cavity until a couple years ago, when I had 4 (well, I hadn't been to the dentist in several years, so they may have been there awhile). I guess all those years of eating lots of sweets caught up with me.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 2 fillings which i got when i was 13.


----------



## purpleflower (May 11, 2006)

I have a bunch of fillings


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Lately I've been thinking pretty good, but I had a dream last night in which one of my teeth snapped off at the base. Subliminal messaging?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

ianthe said:


> Argo...I get bad teeth dreams all the time. Where they're rotting, falling out, growing abnormally large, turning strange colors...


Heck, I once had a dream in which my _whole lower jaw _fell out.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ianthe said:


> I had some fillings on my baby teeth, then they fell out, and now I have no fillings.
> 
> Argo...I get bad teeth dreams all the time. Where they're rotting, falling out, growing abnormally large, turning strange colors...


Yeah I have those dreams all the time. I dream that they're getting loose and everything, and when I wake up I actually have to check to see if they're all right. Lol. I also have dreams where my hair is falling out.


----------



## IFearScrutiny (May 26, 2006)

I have at least 11 fillings in my teeth as I had only gone to the dentist twice after my permanent teeth came in. At 17 or 18 (1979 or 1980) I had a bad toothache and thought it would have to be pulled, but the dentist put in a temporary filling, but I didn't go back to get the permanent one. Actually THAT filling stayed in about 2-3 years til 1982 and finally the tooth ached again from biting off too hard a french fry and this time it had to be removed. I had my second tooth removed in 1986; the third in 1995; the 4th was in an attempt to put in a temporary filling, but when he tried to put a permanent one in, it just didn't take and I had a lot of pain and the tooth had to be removed. This was in 1998 and at the time I had been given some money and decided to get as many fillings as I could - so that was when I got about 11 fillings put in. Not too bad I think for someone in their 40s. Plus only 2 wisdom teeth came in - the other 2 haven't came in so I've got 26 teeth. I didn't think I'd have even that many at my age!

I've also been having (not so much now, but throughout the years) "tooth dreams" also where my teeth will fall out. I personally believe teeth dreams have meaning, especially Spiritual meaning.

Take care all

IFearScrutiny


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Pefect, I guess? I wore braces for about 6 years.


----------



## IFearScrutiny (May 26, 2006)

ianthe said:


> > I've also been having (not so much now, but throughout the years) "tooth dreams" also where my teeth will fall out. I personally believe teeth dreams have meaning, especially Spiritual meaning.
> 
> 
> ok, ok, you have to tell us what the "spiritual meaning" is then. :b


Well why don't you guess what you might think the spiritual meaning is: Because it probably would have a different "spiritual meaning" to different people.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have one and a half filling on my lower teeth on the left side of my mouth. I had them since primary school and haven't had new ones put in after that. It must have been all the sweets I was eating :lol 


But seriously, I don't have a set of healthy teeth/gums. Just a while ago, one of my teeth was in pain and bleeding so I went to the dentist. She said its a gum problem and that I'll need to floss more regurlarly if not I could have major problems say 5, 10 or 20 years down the road. That scared me enough to start flossing everyday. Sure, I miss on some days but I always make sure I get back on track. My mom has got teeth problems and its not a pretty sight. Quite a bit had to be spent on the teeth to save them. And she still has more work she needs done on them. Its just that its so costly so she's putting them on hold since she can't afford it now.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Another ressurected thread! I should look for some surveys and what not to fill out from last year...

Oh, and I have more than my share of fillings, damn sweet tooth.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Teeth seem okay but I haven't been to a dentist in years


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Only 1 small filling. I have had some much dental work its insane ... teeth pulled, braces, wisdom teeth out, retainers.


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

IFearScrutiny said:


> ianthe said:
> 
> 
> > > I've also been having (not so much now, but throughout the years) "tooth dreams" also where my teeth will fall out. I personally believe teeth dreams have meaning, especially Spiritual meaning.
> ...


i believe that we have dreams of our teeth falling out comes from grinding our teeth while we sleep. i have these dreams more often when i am feeling very stressed out and anxious about something in particular. i would think that this being a board for social ANXIETY, and that many of us seem to have these dreams, my thoughts may actually be significant.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

My hygenists always say I have some of the worst gums they've seen because they bleed a lot when I'm there. But I have yet to get a cavity in my adult teeth. =)


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I had to have a lot of fillings when I was a kid.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I answered, "other" because I don't have any cavities or anything like that, but I do need dental work (among other things, I have serious issues with my wisdom teeth).


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I just got my second cavity filled the other week. Man... that wasn't fun. I hope I don't have another cavity for a long time  After the first one a year or so ago I started flossing every day, and I'm sure to go to the dentist once a year.


----------

